# Kickers



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Was just wondering if anyone knows if Mercury makes a 15hp EFI. Looking to get one for a kicker.


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Im not sure on the question you asked about a merc. but from a personal standpoint i would go with a yamaha T8 kicker. Have had awesome results with it. Also would never use a kicker without a troll master hooked up to it. Hope this helps.


----------

